
Ask HN: How has Bitcoin/Crypto/Blockchain affected your life, if at all? - ninjavis
I&#x27;m curious, with all the rage about cryptos going on, how has it actually affected your life?<p>I have been able to leave an office job and now live fully off my crypto income. And of course, I gladly share how I do it with anyone who is interested. I have the freedom to pursue passions and projects that I&#x27;ve always wanted because of this.<p>Are there any similar experiences you guys have to share? Would love to hear!
======
andirk
That's called getting lucky and rich. Your story has nearly nothing to do with
cryptocurrency and more to do with winning the lottery. Please elaborate on
the crypto part.

I have also made a sizeable amount from crypto, as well as other investments,
but crypto is the most fun to follow. I have been inspired to create
blockchain-type applications and use crypto in upcoming projects.

My next goal is to create an app that stops parking tickets via blockchain and
common kindness.

~~~
ninjavis
Thanks, andirk! I am referring to mining. Using my income to purchase income
generating assets has provided me said freedom.

I am also eager to learn about blockchain development in the near future. But
for now, I am first focusing on finishing a different project of mine.

------
sharemywin
This is pretty accurate for determining mining income:

[http://whattomine.com](http://whattomine.com)

~~~
ninjavis
Thanks, sharemywin! I am well aware of that site :) I hope someone else here
will also benefit from it.

Have you heard of NemosMiner? It automatically switches to the most profitable
asset every 5 minutes, maximising your mining potential.

